# Part of the mucus plug came out!!!



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

Her ligs feel like baby muscles (not very strong) and some brown mucus came out!!!!!!

She also knocked off her scur this morning causing it to bleed, I got a iodine covered bandage on, but I will not post pics because I did a horrible job!  

Her milk bag looks like it has almost 2 quarts in it! she is a Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 30, 2010)

Try to get pics of the birth!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

She is panting a lot, but the heat index is 100 so that might be the reason.
right now she is under a table.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Was it _brown_ goo, or sorta amber colored?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

Sort of amber.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Stick around...when amber goo comes, hard labor is imminent.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

I hope so, but I am not sure what a contraction looks like since these are my first goats. 

Her head looks awful, this morning she hooked her scur on the door latch and pulled her horn off! I think she did it on purpose. 
her previous owner would cut the scurs with a cable cutter, and seeing how much blood there is now I can't imagine how someone could do that! 

She is very upset now and won't eat her favorite -- corn chips.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Refusal to eat right before labor isn't uncommon.  If she's passed amber goo, she's already having mild contractions.  She's probably either standing or laying there (or alternating) and just every now and then, she goes still as stone and kinda stares off into nothing..  And then she goes right back to panting..  

That little 'pause' was a mild contraction..

You may even hear her go "mmmm  mmmm.. MMMMMM!!" every now and then like "WOW, that hurt a little!"...and then go back to panting..  Being a first timer, you might even suspect that's labor.

It's not.

She may do that for a while and then you'll hear her go "mmm mmm MMMGGRRRRRAAAAAHHHHHH!" (or something to that effect ) and you'll see her physically push......and you'll think "HOLY CRAP! HERE WE GO!"

And she may very well start pushing regularly then..

Or..  

She may lay there for a while...could be 10, 15, 30 minutes before she pushes like that again..  Or she may get up and stretch and then lay back down in between pushes..  And she may seem to revert back to the 'pause' or 'mmmm MMMMM' thing..

By this point, you'll be wondering if something's gone wrong..

When she REEEEEEALLY starts pushing for real, trust me...you'll know.    They tend to kinda go "UHHGH! UHHGH! UHHGH! UHHGH! UHHGH!" and push several times directly in a row and then take a rest..  

She'll do this several times in a row and it's very likely that nothing will appear...this is when you'll REALLY freak out and think she's having trouble..

Eventually, though, she'll push a few times like that and you'll see a bubble appear.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm anxious!  Can't wait to hear if new little kids are running around!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

No kids yet, her ligs seem to have gotten harder which I have read about happening.

I am also very anxious!! she seems to be taking everything nice and slow, which I guess is better.

2 weeks ago some white goo came out, what does that mean?

Thank you for the contraction disription cmjust0!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

No kids yet, her ligs seem to have gotten harder which I have read about happening.

I am also very anxious!! she seems to be taking everything nice and slow, which I guess is better.

2 weeks ago some white goo came out, what does that mean?

Thank you for the contraction description cmjust0!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 30, 2010)

She's probably going to do this about 11:00 pm when you are worn out and want to go to bed.

That's what Lenora did.  Then I was too wound up to sleep, and was prancing around, running back and forth to the barn, and DH was in bed yelling:   "will you go take a snort of whiskey, and settle down and come to bed, woman!!!"

When he calls me "woman" it's time to pay attention.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 30, 2010)

White goo 2 weeks pre-kidding is very common.  I once thought it meant labor and would get all excited and pace and wait....for about 2 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 30, 2010)

Her ligs are softer now, but still not soft enough.

I have to go to bed at 10 pm because I have to get up early tomorrow.  

Thank you all and I WILL post when she kids!!! and hopefully I will have pictures!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck!  I was up all night when my doe started showing signs.  I was up every 3 hours (because I didn't put a monitor in the barn so had to physically go check on her!).  She started showing signs around 5 pm and kidded at 11:45 am the next day!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 1, 2010)

well her ligs are hard again and she is acting normal, do goats get false labor?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 1, 2010)

When was she bred?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 1, 2010)

I have no idea, I bought her 6 weeks ago and 4 buck had access to her and only 1 other doe.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 1, 2010)

That's right - I forgot about your other posting regarding her!

Is she more vocal or quiet now?  Can you tell if she's having contractions?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 1, 2010)

She is normal, but just now she was spacing out.

She has not pushed away her baby, but her baby smelled her udder and has not tried to nurse since. 
When I feel her ligs she squats and then runs away from me.

ETA: I felt the baby yesterday, the body is about the size of a football, and I felt a little hoof the size of a grape tomato.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 1, 2010)

Weren't you going to separate her baby?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 1, 2010)

at night yes, but I can't during the day.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 1, 2010)

Any kids yet???  The last birth I attended took most of the afternoon. But, once she started really pushing, it was only about 30 minutes til the first kid was born. For quite a while she had this "water ballon" hanging out (amniotic sac) we could see two tiny white hooves and the nose... then "blush" out came the first kid!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Nope  her ligs are a bit relaxed but not enough. 
She is acting normal (spacing out a bit though) so I may have a week or more to wait! 
my mother is voting for this Sunday to be the birth date.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 2, 2010)

Then you could name the kids something like "Lil Firecraker"!

How does her "area" look?  Swollen/flabby and red or just pink and normal?  Any more discharge?  Can you stil feel the kid inside or see it moving?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

Her "area" is very dark and almost red, but her ligs are still not fully relaxed.

I haven't seen anything come out nor have I had time to patiently hold her stomach.
She really hates it when I touch her stomach so they only way I can feel anything is if she is on my lap.

She has been sitting around all day spacing out and eating like crazy.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 3, 2010)

So.....any word today?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 3, 2010)

At about 6 pm her ligs felt like bread dough and she had 2 contractions (I think) but she went to bed now so I am not going to bother her.

I might find kids in the morning!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 5, 2010)

She has milk plugs so I don't think Blossom is nursing.
She has completely stopped every sign of labor. :/
But I still think it's soon because the baby/babies hoof is very big!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 5, 2010)

The fact that she has plugged up is pretty good (I think!). Did you see the hoof moving in her belly?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah the leg was moving, I can still feel the baby moving around. It feels big enough to come up but whatever.

She is not full of milk but she isn't dry either.

I guess she will kid in her own good time no matter how much I can't wait!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 5, 2010)

I had a doe do this to me this spring. She about drove me crazy. She would be eating, and then suddenly get all spacey looking, grunt, and go lay down in her bed panting and moaning. So I'd pull up a chair and my kidding kit and wait....and wait....and wait....She led me on like that for three weeks. I think she was doing it for attention! 

It's hard waiting for them. Especially if you don't know when they are due!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for the encouragement! I could see her trying to get attention like that, she loves to play!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahaha yeah, that's Flora's thing here. Whenever I went near the pens while she was pregnant, she's roll her eyes back in her head and groan horribly so that I'd bring her a cool drink of water and pet her for a while. I realized she was playing with me because she did not do that act for anyone else! 

I hope your girl kids soon, while you are home, and not at 3 am.  Babies are so much fun, mine have gotten big now and I'm wishing for more, but that's months away yet here...


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 8, 2010)

Update: Her udder is very big on one side still, and she is still acting normal.

Here are some pictures of her udder, the black goat is her baby (Blossom)
















and a really cute picture of my 7 year old sister holding Blossom, I think she is 6-7 months old.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 8, 2010)

Her udder has filled up more and it is hard (not like wood, more like muscle) does this mean she is close to kidding?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 9, 2010)

It probably does...

Loose ligamints and behavior changes..?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, but the other side is starting to fill up so maybe she is waiting until it fills.

Here is a picture of what the other side looks like:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 9, 2010)

How many pics did you take to get that shot?!?!?

The fact that her udder is firming up that much is (most likely) a good sign - How's her vagina?  Is it swollen, pink, flabby?

Great pics of your sister and the goat kid!  They look great!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw her scratching and I had the camera out so I just snapped and I got lucky that her leg wasn't in the way!

she is not pink and flabby  

My sister loves to hold the kid she worships her!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 14, 2010)

OK - so i'm on pins and needles still!  Any word?  How's she doing?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 14, 2010)

aww, you are so nice!! she is fine, I got a better feel of the position the babies are in a few days ago, I could feel the legs almost in the birth canal but not far enough. 

She is looking better and better everyday, although her teat hasn't filled on the other side at all, as someone else said it might have been killed by mastitis. I wouldn't put it past the previous owner to pass off a sick goat to poor unsuspecting me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 14, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> aww, you are so nice!! she is fine, I got a better feel of the position the babies are in a few days ago, I could feel the legs almost in the birth canal but not far enough.


Are you doing an internal exam or just feeling them from outside?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 14, 2010)

I am feeling them from the outside, but when she lays down it is very easy to feel the babies.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 15, 2010)

How was that side of her udder when you just got her?  I thought it was the same size as the other side when her kid was nursing.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 15, 2010)

It was the same size, but once the kid drained it, it never filled up again.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 15, 2010)

That just seems strange to me.  Have you ever done a California Mastis Test?  I was under the impression that if mastis was treated, the doe would begin producing milk on that side, although not quite as much, but it wouldn't be empty.  And, if it was acute mastis I thought one side might need to be removed (I cannot recall where I was reading that) or died off.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 15, 2010)

She has not had enough milk for a CMT on that side since she came, but would it show up on the other side?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure.  Luckly I haven't had to deal with that.  From what I've read I don't think so.

Maybe you should start a new thread on that just in case?  Someone with experience in mastis could be of better help.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll do that, thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 15, 2010)

No problem!  I'm constantly learning too!

Keep us posted on how she progresses, too!


----------

